# Giant Catfish are under the tree roots.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Giant Catfish fishing location tree roots. Giant Cats like this 
structure. Makes a current break.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb8dD8-hIcA


----------

